# [KDE] Log-In plus possible (résolu)

## ShreCkito

Bonjour,

Hier, voulant utiliser Kuickshow, il m’a fallu le démasquer, et avec ça d’autres pacquets comme Kdelibs, Kdeenv  (pour passer de 4.3.5 à 4.4 il me semble), plasmaworks et nepomuk.

Depuis impossible de me loger avec KDE : Je tape mon mot de passe, l’écran de chargement apparaît puis disparaît pour me remettre sur l’écran où je tape le mot de passe.

Pas de soucis, je supprime les dits pacquets de mon package.keywords et ré-emerge le tout, pour repasser aux anciennes versions … Rien ne change, impossible de me loger.

J’ai ré-emerger pambase au cas où, pas plus.

J’ai tenté un revdep-rebuild qui n’a rien changé non plus.

A priori mes variables d’env n’ont pas bougé.

Je viens de lire le fil plus bas https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-821580-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html , mais ça ne m’aide pas. Le problème semble différent, puisque ça marchait avant et plus maintenant. Pourtant les symptômes sont les mêmes.

Quelqu’un aurait-il une idée ? Mon interface graphique me plaisait bien quand même …

(J’ai hésité à poster après le premier fil pour pas multiplier les post mais bon … Si j’ai mal fait, n’hésitez pas à déplacer.)Last edited by ShreCkito on Wed Apr 14, 2010 7:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KeNNys

Salut,

Essaie peut etre de ré-emerge kde-base/startkde.

----------

## ShreCkito

Bien, mon problème semble résolu.

En faisant un startx, et avec le retour en console, une erreur de librairie apparaissait, liée à ksmserver.

J'ai donc lancé un 

```
emerge -v ksmserver
```

 et revoilà mon KDE.

La première fois le login n'a pas marché, la deuxième fois oui. Pourquoi, je ne sais pas encore mais dans l'immédiat ça marche. Je vais creuser la chose.

KeNNys, ça peut peut être t'aider ...

----------

## KeNNys

Merci ShreCkito,

Effectivement sa peut aider.

Merci pour ton retour  :Wink: 

----------

